# XBOX 360 - Red rind of Death (RROD)



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Last week whilst playing the beloved COD WAW online the 3 rings of red death flashed.

Had to send it to Germany via UPS.

It was away for 5 working days and straight back with a months free live included.

I have to say the service was excellent even if it shouldnt happen to an 8 month old console. :wall:

I have 15 or so mates with 360's and mine is the 9th one out of us that has had to go back so i wonder how many nationwide have gone....:doublesho


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

I don't think it is a case of if, just when


----------



## Abbo1986 (Jul 14, 2008)

How long after purchase will they still repair it, mines nearly 4 years old and still going strong, but i'm expectant :lol:


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

I had the same a couple of weeks ago and I got it back a week ago to find that they replaced the entire unit rather than repairing mine. Also with a months free Xbox Live.

I've got a spare Xbox 360 now as I bought one to tide me over fearing it would be gone for a couple of weeks at least.


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2009)

The red ring of death is an easy fix, normally its a case that the thermal paste between the cpu and gpu has dried out therefore the xbox flashes up the "red ring"...... I have fixed loads and loads of these, normally charge £20 (out of warranty of course) ...... out of say 50 Xbox, 45 have had this problem ...... Very few of the ones I fixed have ever come back with the same fault :thumb:


----------



## Modmedia (Jul 25, 2008)

TSC-Performance said:


> The red ring of death is an easy fix, normally its a case that the thermal paste between the cpu and gpu has dried out therefore the xbox flashes up the "red ring"...... I have fixed loads and loads of these, normally charge £20 ...... out of say 50 Xbox, 45 have had this problem ...... Very few of the ones I fixed have ever come back with the same fault :thumb:


Wrap up in some towels and put in the hot press?

 :thumb:


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

I've heard to can fix it by laying a hot tea towel over the Xbox for a few hours.


----------



## Glasgow_Gio (Mar 24, 2008)

Puntoboy said:


> I had the same a couple of weeks ago and I got it back a week ago to find that they replaced the entire unit rather than repairing mine. Also with a months free Xbox Live.
> 
> I've got a spare Xbox 360 now as I bought one to tide me over fearing it would be gone for a couple of weeks at least.


I've heard that they don't actually repair YOUR machine but instead send out a repaired machine from their stock once your damaged machine is received. Your machine will be repaired and placed in the refubished stock ready to go to someone else.

This way they have a fast turnaround time. 1 in 1 out. Otherwise you'd have to wait longer.


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Glasgow_Gio said:


> I've heard that they don't actually repair YOUR machine but instead send out a repaired machine from their stock once your damaged machine is received. Your machine will be repaired and placed in the refubished stock ready to go to someone else.
> 
> This way they have a fast turnaround time. 1 in 1 out. Otherwise you'd have to wait longer.


Mine was 100% a replacement brand new unit, the letter they sent with it said they gave me a new unit and the manufacture date on the back is 6-1-2009.


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2009)

Modmedia said:


> Wrap up in some towels and put in the hot press?
> 
> :thumb:


This is probably one of the worst things you can to !!!! it temporarily fixes the xbox due to the component parts expanding with the heat giving a slightly better contact .... this still ends up breaking and dries the thermal compound out even further !!! DO NOT DO THE TOWEL TRICK !!!

The xbox needs to be taken apart and new thermal paste applied to the chips via cleaning the old stuff off using something like "artic 5 paste and cleaner" :thumb:


----------



## Glasgow_Gio (Mar 24, 2008)

Puntoboy said:


> Mine was 100% a replacement brand new unit, the letter they sent with it said they gave me a new unit and the manufacture date on the back is 6-1-2009.


Nice one. Happy to stand corrected.

I've just got a new elite and hoping this doesn't suffer the same fate ( but no doubt will)

does your new unit come with a further 3 years warranty?


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Glasgow_Gio said:


> Nice one. Happy to stand corrected.
> 
> I've just got a new elite and hoping this doesn't suffer the same fate ( but no doubt will)
> 
> does your new unit come with a further 3 years warranty?


I'm not sure but the warranty does state 3 years from the date of manufacture so I'm hoping so. The new unit is so much quieter than the old one too.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Puntoboy said:


> I had the same a couple of weeks ago and I got it back a week ago to find that they replaced the entire unit rather than repairing mine. Also with a months free Xbox Live.
> 
> I've got a spare Xbox 360 now as I bought one to tide me over fearing it would be gone for a couple of weeks at least.


Sony ericsson did the same with my phone.. the screen had broke so they just took the "unit" i suppose out of my phone and put it in a new "body".. good service i suppose!

mine is only 3 months old but im nervous :lol:


----------



## hallett (May 22, 2008)

Puntoboy said:


> I'm not sure but the warranty does state 3 years from the date of manufacture so I'm hoping so. The new unit is so much quieter than the old one too.


i got mine back today, they replaced mine as well, whole new unit and it is much quieter than my old one, on my 4th now, still better than ps3 though :thumb:


----------



## Modmedia (Jul 25, 2008)

TSC-Performance said:


> This is probably one of the worst things you can to !!!! it temporarily fixes the xbox due to the component parts expanding with the heat giving a slightly better contact .... this still ends up breaking and dries the thermal compound out even further !!! DO NOT DO THE TOWEL TRICK !!!
> 
> The xbox needs to be taken apart and new thermal paste applied to the chips via cleaning the old stuff off using something like "artic 5 paste and cleaner" :thumb:


How long?

I did it around a year ago and it's still going strong, and it gets some abuse that thing. On most nights!


----------



## M.M (Feb 28, 2009)

mine was two year old when it happened they send a guy to pick it up, fix it and return it.
mine was returned with all the stickers back on it as if it was a new xbox and the fan was not as loud


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

hallett said:


> i got mine back today, they replaced mine as well, whole new unit and it is much quieter than my old one, on my 4th now, still better than ps3 though :thumb:


You wouldn't believe how many puss3 owners have told me to bin the Xbox and get one because mine failed.

Silly people.

I'm just waiting for the Blu-ray drive to be released now!


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2009)

Modmedia said:


> How long?
> 
> I did it around a year ago and it's still going strong, and it gets some abuse that thing. On most nights!


You are one of the lucky ones then, most people get a couple of weeks, a month max ...


----------



## Deanoecosse (Mar 15, 2007)

the_knight said:


> I have 15 or so mates with 360's and mine is the 9th one out of us that has had to go back so i wonder how many nationwide have gone....:doublesho


The Figure I read a few months ago was a 70% failure rate within 24mths. Mine was back 4 times before being replaced. I don't actually know of anyone (out of 20 or so mates) who has had a machine which hasn't failed, they even make the G220 seem reliable. The quality of the machine, especially the plastics is utter garbage compared to my PS3.


----------



## Smarties (Mar 3, 2009)

if your going to replace the thermal paste, you mind as well take those rubbish xclamps off and replace with washers, nylon washers and screws so it never happens again!


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2009)

Smarties said:


> if your going to replace the thermal paste, you mind as well take those rubbish xclamps off and replace with washers, nylon washers and screws so it never happens again!


 yeah, probably a good idea.

On some of the units I have done, I have fitted a water cooling kit, and taken out the fan using a silent on one instead ..... Depends how much you are into your Xbox I suppose.


----------

